
The 'Tapper' videogame patent (2015) - db48x
http://www.kmjn.org/notes/tapper_videogame_patent.html
======
joezydeco
_My initial reaction to discovering the Tapper patent was that it seemed like
a hilarious parody._

So what's missing here is some historical background to _Tapper_ , which could
give some insight into why the patent was written this way.

Bally/Midway regularly contracted out to external design firms for game ideas.
One of these firms was Marvin Glass and Associates, a toy design group in
Chicago. MGA was responsible for many childhood favorites such as Mouse Trap,
Simon^, Lite Brite, Operation, and many others.

The toy industry is highly secretive and extremely competitive. Anything and
everything that comes out of their design labs is immediately put into a
patent application. _Tapper_ was no exception to this rule.

(^ Simon was designed by Ralph Baer, who was on MGA's payroll at the time. It
can also be argued that, given the amount of copying that went on with _Pong_
and other clones, Baer also made sure future video game designs within his
view were more closely protected than before.)

~~~
mjn
Yeah, that's a good bit of context. I expanded this blog post into a
conference paper last year, and that version of the article does mention the
Marvin Glass & Associates connection, along with a few other interesting
historical things, like the fact that Bally/Midway chose to Budweiser-theme it
mainly for distribution reasons, as they were hoping to get it sold through
Budweiser's distributor network (many people assume it was an advertising game
commissioned by Budweiser, but Budweiser basically didn't care either way,
letting their name be used but not otherwise getting involved or funding it).

Here's the paper version [PDF]:
[http://www.kmjn.org/publications/TapperPatent_DiGRA-
FDG16.pd...](http://www.kmjn.org/publications/TapperPatent_DiGRA-FDG16.pdf)

------
tigeba
One of my 'favorites' is the patent for (1986) Atari Gauntlet: "Multi-player,
multi-character cooperative play video game with independent player entry and
departure"

It seems they could have caused quite a bit of carnage for later multi-player
games if they had decided to enforce it.

The full filing has a bunch of similar flow charts, and a bonus 100+ page rom
dump :)

[https://www.google.com/patents/US4738451](https://www.google.com/patents/US4738451)

~~~
kabdib
Has some additional history, too: Atari coin-op essentially borrowed/stole the
idea from an Atari 800 game called Dandy (which was really, really cool), done
by my housemate when he was at MIT.

[Insert legal stuff . . . they settled for a copy of the arcade machine. Being
a housemate, I got to help move it every time we moved. Those things are
_heavy_ ]

~~~
tigeba
Hah, I have moved my Atari Gauntlet cab many times and I agree it is both
heavy and treacherous :)

------
rocky1138
If you're interested in gaming patents, Genki patented the gameplay of Tokyo
Xtreme Racer for the Dreamcast.

[http://documents.allpatents.com/l/32612971/US6422939B1](http://documents.allpatents.com/l/32612971/US6422939B1)

------
emmelaich
For those curious about the acronyms at the end.

Digital Games Research Association (DiGRA) and the Foundation of Digital Games
(FDG)

